# Pumpkin Wine



## MedPretzel (Nov 9, 2005)

I received a nice PM from a member here about my Pumpkin wine recipe. I thought I would share it with the whole forum. Please feel free to comment on it.


Martina's Pumpkin Wine 

Yield: 3 gallons 

2.5 gallons water, boiled 
12 lbs pumpkin 
2 cans of Welch's white concentrate 
7 lbs sugar (or SG to 1.090) 
2 tsp of shaved ginger root 
1 tsp tannin 
3 tsp yeast nutrient 
3 tsp acid blend 
1.5 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 packet of Montrachet yeast 

I froze the pumpkin pulp for about a month before I started this. Make sure you put it in a straining bag when it's frozen. You get a lot of extra water with them. It's a mess otherwise. 

After about 6 months (racking when there was about an inch of sediment at the bottom), I added 1 can of welch's after I sorbated. 

A month after that, I filtered and then bottled. 

You could also add 2-3 cinnamon sticks to your recipe, but I didn't want to overpower the must with cinnamon flavor. I thought 2-3 was a lot. 


In this wine, you can definitely taste the ginger in it -- not too strong, but it's definitely there. The extra can of welch's after 6 months gave it (what I call) vinosity and some depth. It also sweetened it up a little. Make sure you have your pumpkin wine sorbated before you add it though.






Hope this helps, keep us posted! 

Martina


----------

